# Worried that careworker may be pinching toddler



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

I dont know if I'm over reacting but DD has started acting very strangely and what she is doing is worrying me.  

DD is going  thru a phase where she slaps, pinches or scratches when she gets over excited.  She's only 18months and doesn't do it bcos she's being nasty but cant help herself when she's excited.  I'm not worried about this so much even tho it can be very annoying as it hurts but what I am worried about is what she does when I tell her off about it - she picks up her hand, looks at me and pinches the top of her hand and says 'ow'.  Who has shown her this?  Is someone doing this to her to teach her not to lash out?  The only people who care for her are her grandparents and nursery 3 mornings a week.  With whats been going on in the media this has now worried me more as it seems something out of the ordinary for my child to do.  DH says it could be another child doing it to her but I dont know.
What should I do?

Thanks
Claudia


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

hiya claudia

There could be many reasons why she is doing this.

The media has this great ability to panic us mums. 

Speak to the nursery to find out how they manage this at nursery.

My dd went through a phase of biting, we never showed her..she just started doing it.

I guess if you are concerned about her nursery, you need to consider if this is the best place for her.

Have a word with your HV and let her see your DD. Your HV will also advice you about her behaviour.

Let me know how you get on.

Jeanettex


----------

